# 2011 GMC trailer brake problem



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

The trailer brake controller stop working on my dad's truck, we have all lights on the trailer. Any help on were to start looking. The truck is a 2011 GMC 2500 with factory controller


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Trailer brake problems:headknock

Have you checked the fuse under the hood? 
Check power output at the truck side brake connector pin with someone holding controller manual override. I believe there should only be power there when the manual override is operated. if you have power at the truck side brake pin you'll have to check trailer wiring & brake magnets.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Theres a solinoid? under bed on frame.. replace it. .i wanna say its around 40$


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

seabo said:


> Theres a solinoid? under bed on frame.. replace it. .i wanna say its around 40$


what side and is it near the back of the can't fine it. Also I have never heard of a solinoid of a brake system but I am old school


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Google it i cant get the link to post.
Its on the drivers side frame under the bed over the axle has two star bolts and a wire harness you unplug
Its called trailer brake relay not solinoid.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Is this it, brake control RELAY?





https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-2090...automotive&vehicleId=2&vehicleType=automotive


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes thats it but my 08 was on the frame.
I also remember now replacing that fuse also but the relay was the problem.


----------

